# Got My Epipe! Woohoo! Okay, But Now How Do I Maintain It?



## AStray (29/1/14)

*FIRSTLY, FOR PIPE SMOKERS - VAPING IS QUITE IMPRESSIVE*

A while ago I posted that I was looking for an epipe. Well, I finally managed to source one for a nice price. Had to get it in from China (would have preferred to buy it locally - but the only local options were a much more expensive epipe).

Firstly, as a pipe smoker, I am SO impressed. I think any pipe smokers out there who might read this need to know that "Pipe Vaping" is actually a really good idea. You get the feel of a pipe in your hand, get to enjoy all the romanticism attached to it, without smelling up the place (not that I minded pipe smoke smell, but others do) and your clothes, and without needing to worry about any tobacco nasties. Sure, pipe smoking is less harmful than cigarette smoking (or so us pipe smokers believe) but what you get with vaping is pure genius. 

The only thing I miss is the routine of packing my pipe and the warm pipe bowl feeling in my hand. I also, of course, miss my favourite flavours, but I'm convinced that given enough time and experimenting I will find what I'm looking for from an ejuice perspective. 

Otherwise I am very impressed! If you're a piper smoker keen to spend a couple of hundred on trying it out, I don't think you'll be disappointed! You might, however, find there is a bit of lack of info though. If you're a regular vaper, you should see the many pipe mods available - they really are nice looking!

*SECONDLY, NEWBIE HELP NEEDED*

For seasoned / semi-seasoned vapers, I'm really struggling to understand how to maintain what I've got. Basically, I bought the *mini King ePipe*, which you can see here - http://www.beauticig.com/product/king-mini-pipe/

It works off a 3.7v battery, so I understand it doesn't provide the full impact of flavour, but for me it's a great start.

I know, or I think, it has a cartomiser. I know it's a 510 adapter, I made sure by everyone's advice (thanks!) to get a 510, but now when I buy a new cartomiser, which I'll need to soon, I'm still not sure what to get (or where).

I'm not sure what this means (it's Chinese, so the translation doesn't always work):

"King mini pipe can be used with different atomizer because the top of epipe is 510 thread.so epipe King can come with 510 atomizer,DCT,different clearomizer,and son on.The old one comes with cartridge, when used up, you must throw away. But for King, you can refill eliquid in those atomizer such as DCT,510 tank."

Ok, so I know this means that 510 was a good idea. But when I look at what to buy online and I look at the parts, I'm not sure how I can make sure I get something that will fit properly.

The manual isn't much help at all either.

Is the cartomiser actually the thing INSIDE the tank? Is that what I must buy and replace? How do I know I'm going to get a cartomiser that's the right length of the tank, though? And I know dual coil is nice (although, I hear 3.7v on dual coil is a bit of a waste). Does "DCT" stand for dual-coil tank? But isn't the cartomiser the dual coil - how is the tank dual coil? Is the tank the part of the cartomiser or not?

And then, how do I make sure that whatever cartomiser I buy will fit the drip-tip? (The mouthpiece?)

Would really appreciate any help and any links to South African suppliers who could sell me what I need. I've looked at several suppliers, but none of them seem to have what looks like what I need. (As an extra bonus, if there is some kind of cartomiser that would shorten the whole stem - to make it look more like an analog pipe - that would be triple bonus, not that I mind too much with what it is now.)

I've included some pics so everyone can see what it looks like.

The full pipe:

The cartomiser / tank / DCT:



The pipe's separate parts



The drip-tip / mouthpiece




Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (29/1/14)

That is awesome. I think that will have to be part of my collection in the future.


----------



## SVS1000 (29/1/14)

AStray that's a cool looking device. From what o can see it looks like any 510 capable tank or cartomizer will fit on the battery. So you could essentially use anything including mini pro tanks and evod clearomizers. I have seen carto tanks available on many of the retailer stores which look the same as the tank you currently have on your epipe.

Happy Vaping


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

That is beautiful, @A Stray.

Yes, the inside part is the cartomizer (coil inside) and what you need to replace from time to time. The outer part is just the tank to hold the juice once you have primed the atomizer - I think as I do not have first hand experience of cartomizers. Replacement cartomizers: Don't think you will find anything local, but you could buy from www.fasttech.com (http://www.fasttech.com/product/1363900) - only dual coil, do not see single coil cartos there.

Another option would be to fit a cleoromizer, like a Mini Vivi Nova (http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005577/1325000-mini-vivi-nova-detachable-electronic-cigarette) on there. Then you just have to get replacement coils (http://www.fasttech.com/product/1348600).

You could even fit a Mini Protank 2 (must be version 2 with the removable drip tip) on there, but you will need an external thread adapter (http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/External_Thread_510_to_eGo_Adapter). Might be too long for you, but will give a super vape.

The Innokin iClear 30B Dual Bottom Coil Tank (http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-clearomizers/innokin-iclear-30b-dual-bottom-coil-tank.html) might look mighty snazzy on that. The diameter might be too large, however.

Another option is to fit a small diameter rebuildable (you have to build your own coils, little more trouble, much cheaper) dripper or tank atomizer on there. Then you have to remove your drip tip from time to time to drip your juice directly on the wick. Could be a replacement for your packing routine. For example: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10004524/1346104-m4-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer and
http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...atty-genesis-style-rebuildable-atomizer-2-0ml

Your drip tip should fit all of the above-mentioned.

Hope this helps. Uncharted waters for most of us on this forum. So, please keep us updated and share your experience with us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AStray (31/1/14)

Thanks guys!! Really appreciate the help!

Thanks for the compliments too. If you think what I've got is nice, check these out - http://www.epipemods.com/jazz-epipes.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

